# Photos of recent work by Proctor & Companies Inc.



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

here are some of the jobs I have completed recently this year.....Jobs Include The Brockton Trial Court House all exterior metal, exterior in Quincy, Quincy Credit Union and Quincy athletic club both interior and Exterior, Jungle Jakes Play place in Pembroke MA and the Adidas store in Wrentham MA. Enjoy!


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

here are some more Thayer Public Library Braintree MA. This job was a nightmare!!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice looking work!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Lookin good thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great, nice work!!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

nice work


----------

